# Unusual signs of impending labor



## staceyshoe (Feb 5, 2005)

Which ones have you experienced or heard of? Not the typical symptoms, but things you never read about.

I'll go first. I broke out with a faceful of pimples the day my prodromal labor started with ds.

I also just read a birth story about a woman whose usual good mood becomes horrible about 12 hrs prior to labor. Even though they weren't expecting the baby so early, her dh predicted the labor for baby #3 based on her moodiness.

Anyone else have an interesting symptom to share?


----------



## NatureMama3 (Feb 25, 2004)

with my youngest (twins were induced) my BP was up a bit at my regular weekly exam which turned out to be just hours before labor started.


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

:


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

I was puking before I even started dilating. My sister did the same thing.

Before I started puking though I organized everything like crazy.

Dh was bewildered to find me organizing socks at midnight. He tried to get me to go to bed. "I WANT TO GET THIS DONE LEAVE ME ALONE!!!!"


----------



## broodymama (May 3, 2004)

The day before DD was born (labor started just before 1 am), I anti-nested. I was hoping for nesting to kick in so I would get an overwhelming desire to clean and organize but that just didn't happen. Instead, I just had the urge to do absolutely nothing that day. I lounged around on the couch, napping with DS and reading a book. I didn't have any Braxton Hicks or anything that day, before going to bed that night I told DH that I was going to be pregant forever.









I think my body was just resting up, getting ready for that night.


----------



## zoeyzoo (Jul 6, 2007)

My co worker said he knew his wife was in labor with their kids because she started building a "nest" with pillows, bedding, etc and couldn't get comfortable. He was raised on farms and assisted with the labors of many different animals and saw similar behavior from the anlimals before they went into labor.


----------



## sapientia (Apr 22, 2007)

I have to second the bad mood and absence of any sort of braxton hicks right before. I get really angry right before labor. strange.


----------

